# Toe and heel centering



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

They look fine to me... just went through centering my bindings. Had to move all of them forward. Made a huge difference. Your photos look spot on...:snowboard4:






:snowboard1:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

You look like you have it pretty well dialled in. Remember, you want to have your boot centered on the board, not necessarily your binding.

In row one, picture # 2 from the left your boot looks pretty well centered. 

In row one, picture # 2 from the right you appear to have a little extra toe binding hanging over, but the boot still looks pretty good.

I would say that if you feel good on it, lock it in and ride it like that for a while, see how it goes.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Your foot is not big enough for the width of that board, so it will never feel quite "right". Welcome to the small foot club, it sucks.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

are your foot beds adjustable? the front of your bindings in the first row look like they extend too far. did you extend the footbed to make the toe of your boot to be even with your binding? if you did, you don't need to do that. other than that your boots look centered.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Good to go. 
Yeah maybe your feet are a bit too small for the board width, but what can you do. Maybe look into women's boards, or just deal with it as it is not that bad anyways.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

jtg said:


> Your foot is not big enough for the width of that board, so it will never feel quite "right". Welcome to the small foot club, it sucks.


Ya think? Top row, 4th pic from the left, board width looks perfectly fine and boot is good to go, no?


----------



## zenith1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the valuable input so far  Last time I attached pictures with mostly my spare boots. The bindings are adjusted for my old Lunarendors, which I usually use. I attached some pictures with those this time.



Oldman said:


> In row one, picture # 2 from the left your boot looks pretty well centered.
> 
> In row one, picture # 2 from the right you appear to have a little extra toe binding hanging over, but the boot still looks pretty good.
> 
> I would say that if you feel good on it, lock it in and ride it like that for a while, see how it goes.


Hmm, both boots should be moved equally forward since my stance angles are the same on front and back. Actually, I will double check the left boot though. I've been on the hill three times with this setup. It felt really good the first two times, a bit more uncertain on manmade hardpack today, but that's to be expected with a new board, imho.



SkullAndXbones said:


> are your foot beds adjustable? the front of your bindings in the first row look like they extend too far. did you extend the footbed to make the toe of your boot to be even with your binding? if you did, you don't need to do that. other than that your boots look centered.


You know, this got me thinking. Yes, the footbed (gas pedal?) is extended two notches forward. There are four settings, this is on 3/4, and only one notch forward is left. I kept the same setting from my older Cartels, but the EST bindings are a little different. I usually try to adjust the footbed to be more or less flush with the profile of the sole, but there might be a small gap this time. Maybe I should just take it a notch or two back? Maybe not bother at all and push it all the way back?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the footbed doesn't need to lineup with the toe of the boot. as a matter of fact, i would think it would cause some difficulty getting on your toe edge while riding. slide it back a little and you should be good to go.


----------



## zenith1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks  I will give it a try.


----------

